# Transferring numbers question



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

If I have a spread sheet of numbers is there anyway to download it to a Garmin Echomap? I’m thinking there should be some way to download it to ActiveCaptain on my laptop, then transfer it to my unit. I’d like to download all of the numbers at once instead of doing it one at at a time. Let me know if you guys know a way to make this easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

You should be able to import them into active captain from the spread sheet. I know I can do it on Home port.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Thanks sir… I’ll play around with it when I get a chance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Garmins Active Captain (homeport has been discontinued, but still works, just no updates)only supports import and export of gpx files at this time. You'd have to run an android emulator on your mac or pc to run active captain.
That being said, the trick will be to convert the xls (MS spreadsheet)to GPX.
At redlegs inc. (kidding) we'd clean up the spreadsheet (most spreadsheets like escambia county reefs, or Florida artificial reefs xls's)contain way too much junk to convert well. So most of the time is cleaning out the junk characters. Stumbling blocks are commas. apostrophes' and the like.
Once cleaned up, you can save as a CSV from Excel, and then import/convert to GPX. I like to use GPS Utility - Home for conversions (free version lets you convert 100 numbers), but there are other programs out there.
Once you have it in GPX, Active Captain will import directly from an email or a file. BTW: Google Earth will also import GPX files and isn't a half bad PC tool for managing numbers on a PC


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

PM sent to you


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

There is a program called GPSBabel that will allow you to convert CSV (comma separated variable) excel files into other formats. As noted above format is key.

If you haven't had the offer yet I'll go ahead and make it....."send me your list of secret numbers and I'll convert it and send it back to you" haha. But seriously. If you need help shoot me a PM and I can probably walk you through it.


----------

